# Audi A1 S-Line: Racing Daytona Grey New Car Prep



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

I was called in for this nice local job just up the road in Aylesbury by the owner of this brand new 2011 Audi A1 who wanted the car thoroughly cleansed and protected.

*On Arrival*



















Looking pretty tidy as you'd expect from a car with only a couple of hundred miles on the clock!

_Closer Inspection_



















Light soiling at best.

First up were the alloy wheels and tyres:

*Alloys Before*



















The alloys were treated with a non-acidic wheel brightener followed by a liberal treatment provided by a durable wheel wax. The tyres and arches were cleansed and dressed also later in the detail.

*Alloys After*



















Next up was the exhaust tip.

*Exhaust Before*










Not overly bad but in need of a polish and protection.

*Exhaust After*










The vehicle then received the standard Refined Details wash process including snow foam and the 2 bucket method.

Once completed the vehicle was clayed to remove any bonded contaminants:









Some sap from being parked under a tree removed from the roof.










Tar spots on the lower halves of the car removed.

Now the vehicle had been clayed it received treatment from a pre-wax cleanser to create a perfect bonding surface for Valentines Concours Wax as well as increasing gloss levels - the rubbers/plastics were treated as well as the glasswork.

*The Results*

_Before_









_After_







































































































































_Before_









_After_








































































Thank you for looking and reading...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Guy in my street has one in this colour with Chrome a pillars. Lovely colour in the sun.

Good work mate. Any reason why you didn't use tardis? I know damage can be inflicted by claying paint espcially when picking up tar.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Lovely job and nice colour. :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

gally said:


> Guy in my street has one in this colour with Chrome a pillars. Lovely colour in the sun.
> 
> Good work mate. Any reason why you didn't use tardis? I know damage can be inflicted by claying paint espcially when picking up tar.


I did use tardis - part of the standard wash procedure; picked up a few rogue bits on the bottom of the wings with the clay but nothing major as displayed in the pictures.

Cheers for the great feedback


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good - we've just got an A1 this week that I plan to detail tomorrow


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Looking good - we've just got an A1 this week that I plan to detail tomorrow


Cheers mate. They are brilliant little cars I think. This one was the 1.6 TDi, very nippy - and the gadgets on board was quite staggering!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

great job..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there matey.


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Excellent job, what clay and lube dis you use. I wasnt a fan of the new Audi but its growing on me and the grey looks well!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Adam


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

its like looking in the mirror:thumb:

the ugly 70s houses as a background do it know justice mind


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

rich1880 said:


> Excellent job, what clay and lube dis you use. I wasnt a fan of the new Audi but its growing on me and the grey looks well!!


I used Bilt Hamber Auto Clay, which uses water as lubrication - so easy to use and lifts contaminants very easily. Water as lubrication is a massive plus point and makes the product more economical.

Cheers for the great feedback.


----------



## Capital HF (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm looking at getting one for the wife, think its going to be the grey. Nice work


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RefinedDetails said:


> This one was the 1.6 TDi, very nippy - *and the gadgets on board was quite staggering*!


But at what cost - not cheap I'd venture!

However, a great looking car in a very nice colour and now looking a lot better after a thorough detail. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice little prep detail


----------

